
Hubble finds big brother of Halley’s Comet ripped apart by white dwarf - upen
http://www.spacetelescope.org/news/heic1703/
======
myowncrapulence
Clickbait title.

tl;dr "The destroyed object had a chemical composition similar to Halley’s
Comet, but was 100 000 times more massive than its famous counterpart."

~~~
neolefty
I thought the title was pretty accurate -- the article had the content I
expected and hoped for after seeing the headline.

Maybe headline writing has shifted to what would have been "clickbait" a
couple of years ago?

